# quick shelldweller question



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

I have an opportunity to get either a few WC 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus or 'Lamprologus' similis. I don't know much about shellies, but my daughter and I want to give them a try in her 20gl and I'm looking for some opinions on these two fish. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Both are great little fish ... I've never had similis yet, but my multies are giving me more and more fry every month. For that reason alone, I'd vote for the multies. :thumb:


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

Are you able to leave the fry with the parents, or do you end up having to move them?


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

if you want your daughter to have a lot of fun watching fish behavior and seeing lots of fry all the time.. go for the multis, you will have a lot of fun with them, so will your daughter


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

fry can stay with the parents. eventually becoming a parent themselves. they are a colony fish so each generation helps protects the following generation. Just be sure to provide plenty of shells. for a 20L your prolly gona need about 100 shells or so eventually.

your next question is gona be "where can i get shells" so here is a link to where i got mine. 
http://www.chefswarehouse.com/Catalog/D ... d_id=GF101
others might chime in with other links. good luck have fun


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

they both look similar but similis are more rare to find and are more aggressive.
but IMO, similis look cooler(just me).

but either way, they will tollerate their fry and live together.


----------



## lowfi (Feb 14, 2008)

similis will spawn just as easily as multies, go for the sims!


----------

